# Mammoth Trip



## photogoddess (Sep 19, 2005)

My one kinda ok shot of Mono Lake... There were just too many tourists milling around. 






Bodie


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2005)

That 2nd one kind of reminds me of the August photo in the TPF 2005 calender.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

wow, nice shots!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 21, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> That 2nd one kind of reminds me of the August photo in the TPF 2005 calender.



Yeah - It inspired me a bit.  :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2005)

I just love the very last one!!! the "pink-ish" sky is amazing


----------



## JonK (Sep 21, 2005)

The BW in the first roks for me. Great contrast and nice compo.
The fourth one has a beautiful palette; soft and serene.
Nice shots. :thumbup:


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for linking me to this! that bodie picture is awesome! if only i had funds to get a camera when we went up there! AGH! i doubt that we'll ever go back because the road to get up to bodie pretty much screwed our astro up with that dirt road you have to take to enter town haha.


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful work, Tammy!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 19, 2005)

Thor the Mighty said:
			
		

> thanks for linking me to this! that bodie picture is awesome! if only i had funds to get a camera when we went up there! AGH! i doubt that we'll ever go back because the road to get up to bodie pretty much screwed our astro up with that dirt road you have to take to enter town haha.



Bodie IS great! The road isn't that bad if you take it slow and is well worth the trip. Don't be too discouraged about the camera situation. Malachite got some cool stuff with his Holga which is cheap cheap cheap but awesome. Bodie almost begs for a black and white Holga treatment.  I bet you could come up with something cool with a point and shoot or even a disposable camera.

Thanks Terri! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 19, 2005)

Very awesome shots.  I really dig that black and white pic of the truck.  Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 19, 2005)

pretty neat the pastel look in the last one. i love the old car shot; looks like life ended abruptly for someone long ago....everything still in it's place. maybe there's a skeleton inside???  nice series!


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 19, 2005)

Great work! I also like the B&W photo.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Oct 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> pretty neat the pastel look in the last one. i love the old car shot; looks like life ended abruptly for someone long ago....everything still in it's place. maybe there's a skeleton inside???  nice series!


 
thats pretty much the story of the whole town! one day everyone just left because the mine wasnt producing enough income to keep the town in work.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahhh, SAVE MONO LAKE!!!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 19, 2005)

Well done.

Eric


----------



## Canoncan (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice job. I really like the car shot. Great job.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

hey photogoddess! love the bw car as well as landscape 
nice shots.. love to see more


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 21, 2005)

Thor the Mighty said:
			
		

> thats pretty much the story of the whole town! one day everyone just left because the mine wasnt producing enough income to keep the town in work.



Pretty much how it happened. A lot of the town burned down as well. One thing they do now that I'd LOVE to do is take the "after hours" tour. This place just begs to be shot at night. AND I'm gonna make it up to the grave yard as well.  :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 21, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> That 2nd one kind of reminds me of the August photo in the TPF 2005 calender.


That was what I thought too!


----------



## sameerjatana (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi

Here is another one from Bodie Ghost Town near Mammoth


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Photogodess

The Mono Lake pic with pink sky is awesome. Is that the natural sky or did u do some post shoot adjustments. 

I shot some pics in the afternoon, didn't come out good. I think Mono Lake looks better in soft light.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Feb 1, 2006)

The black and white on in the first post is really nice


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 1, 2006)

sameerjatana said:
			
		

> Hi Photogodess
> 
> The Mono Lake pic with pink sky is awesome. Is that the natural sky or did u do some post shoot adjustments.
> 
> I shot some pics in the afternoon, didn't come out good. I think Mono Lake looks better in soft light.



The sky really was that color. The sun sets to the side and falls behind some mountains. The pink sky started up about 10 minutes after sunset. I know there's a name for that phenomenon but I can't remember it for the life of me. Next time you're looking at the sun setting, turn around and see how the sky changes color in the other direction. 

Soft light is definitely the key. From talking to many of the photographers out there (and there were tons of them at sunset), Mono Lake is at it's finest during sunrise. Not being a morning person, I missed going out there to check it out personally. Take a look at Lepp's Mono Lake photos. They are really stunning. http://www.leppphoto.com/


----------



## photo gal (Feb 1, 2006)

These are very cool..............dang tourists!  Bodie rocks!  : )


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 1, 2006)

i love the second pic, i would probably buy that if it was in a store


----------



## kelox (Feb 1, 2006)

Love the lake shots!


----------



## WildBill (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the old truck too!

  Bill


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

nvr2low said:
			
		

> i love the second pic, i would probably buy that if it was in a store




Awwww thanks! 

Just FYI (not a shameless plug  ) -  members here are well known for selling prints to each other. If you see something in a post that you like, pm the member and inquire about purchasing prints from them. We're flattered when it happens.... really. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mohain (Feb 2, 2006)

Great pics. Numbers 2 and 4 really rock my kasbar (whatever that means :lmao: ).


----------

